# Woodtek parts



## Paul Williams (Aug 13, 2011)

Some years ago I purchased a used Model 26 Woodtek scroll saw. What I didn't notice was that the cast iron guide/tab was cracked and just held on by the mounting bolt. I've tried to get a new part through Woodworker in Casper, WY, but they have not been responsive.
Anyone know how I can obtain this part?


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you actually called them or just emailed? I've almost always found that the best way not to get a response from a company is to email them. They currently advertise a 24" Woodtek scroll saw so possibly the part from that saw will fit you older one.


----------



## Paul Williams (Aug 13, 2011)

sweensdv said:


> Have you actually called them or just emailed? I've almost always found that the best way not to get a response from a company is to email them. They currently advertise a 24" Woodtek scroll saw so possibly the part from that saw will fit you older one.


Yes I did call. Even have a name. Finally gave up. The new Model 24 Woodtek doesn't use this guide. Failure may have been a common problem, because they changed the design.
I'll try again. May deal with a different person. Hate to have a tool that I can't use
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Really frustrating when you actually talk to a living breathing human and still can't get an answer. Even if you get an answer that isn't what you want to hear at least it's still an answer. Yeah, I'd call again and if you have to, work your way up the food chain until you speak to someone who can tell you yes or no the part is available. Good luck.


----------



## ROBIN M (Aug 16, 2011)

*Woodtek Scroll saw parts*

Hi Paul

Sorry to hear you are having problems getting some one to assist you with the parts, please call Eric Fairfield at 1-800-545 9663
ext 3038 and he can assist you with the parts for the Woodtek scroll saw, you can also reach him via email at [email protected], Please let me know if you do know here back from him in the next day or 2 you can reach me at 1-800-231-2748 Ext 3001 and I work in the Albuqueruqe NM facility.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

ROBIN M said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having problems getting some one to assist you with the parts, please call Eric Fairfield at 1-800-545 9663
> ext 3038 and he can assist you with the parts for the Woodtek scroll saw, you can also reach him via email at [email protected], Please let me know if you do know here back from him in the next day or 2 you can reach me at 1-800-231-2748 Ext 3001 and I work in the Albuqueruqe NM facility.


Now that's what I call grabbing the bull by the horns. Welcome Robin.


----------



## Paul Williams (Aug 13, 2011)

ROBIN M said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having problems getting some one to assist you with the parts, please call Eric Fairfield at 1-800-545 9663
> ext 3038 and he can assist you with the parts for the Woodtek scroll saw, you can also reach him via email at [email protected], Please let me know if you do know here back from him in the next day or 2 you can reach me at 1-800-231-2748 Ext 3001 and I work in the Albuqueruqe NM facility.


Robin, 
Thanks for your quick response. I called Eric's number and got his voice mail. Will see if he replys. It's noteworthy that he's the same one I contacted in March of '07, and never got a reply.
Paul


----------



## Paul Williams (Aug 13, 2011)

Paul Williams said:


> Robin,
> Thanks for your quick response. I called Eric's number and got his voice mail. Will see if he replys. It's noteworthy that he's the same one I contacted in March of '07, and never got a reply.
> Paul


Robin,
Connected with Eric and found out that WoodTek no longer makes this part. I'll pursue duplicating it with a machine shop.
Thanks again for your response and service. It is greatly appreciated.

Paul Williams


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Hard to say without a pic of the part, but if you can't find a replacement; why not take it to a good welding shop? A GOOD shop can weld that in no time. Maybe not.:shifty:


----------



## Paul Williams (Aug 13, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Hard to say without a pic of the part, but if you can't find a replacement; why not take it to a good welding shop? A GOOD shop can weld that in no time. Maybe not.:shifty:[/QUOTIts
> Problem is identifying the material. It's as heavy as cast iron, but not magnetic. Too heavy to be aluminum.
> Picture is posted in my photos.


----------

